# Titleist 913 / 915 Driver Setting



## Lito 1 (Apr 27, 2015)

Does anyone understand how to set Titleist Driver using the chart? I'm a lefty so my driver standard setting is D4. I want to set my 915 to less lie and more fade. What setting would I use? Thanks!


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Doesn't the hosel adjustment have any marking for upright or flat lies to help you with that part of it? Typically, putting a weight in the toe creates a fade bias. If you keep more than one weight in the club, putting the heavier weight in the toe would do it.


----------

